# trying to set up breeding conditions in my RBP tank



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

All i have in the tank is a large piece of driftwood. i want to get them to start breeding, but i cant plant the tank becuase i dont have the money for the light. all i have is a 48" shoplight above the tank, works great but not enough light to grow anything. should i put something in thats artificial? any recommendations?

the ph is well over 7 temp is about 78* sand is the substrate.

what can i do?


----------



## LGHT (Nov 9, 2005)

get a smaller light, and add a spawning mop and give them a lot of privacy. Make it as dark as possible in the tank. I have also read that if you do a big water change and only fill the tank back up half way to where the outtake valve is above the water line and the water splashes it will make them think they are in the rainy season which triggers them to spawn. Also feed them live food right after the water change. Although I haven't used this technique personally several say it does work if you have a mated pair old enough to spawn.


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

are they a proven pair?

as in my post earlier today, mine seem to be going at it. i use gravel and fake plants, along with alot of decor...2 peices of driftwood and a large plastic rock. however, the member here i got mine from had 2 breeding pairs in a bare tank, except for gravel, so there are no clear cut answers on tank setup.

also, i use great lakes' water, like you, and the guy i got mine from. my ph is well over 7, as well, like 7.8, and my water is pretty hard also. i don't think it matters much.

i do know you should raise the temp to 82-84 degrees and stay away from em as much as possible. you could also do the large water change thing, like 50%+, cooler water so the temp goes down, then bring it slowly up to above 82. there are other things u could try, that i was on the verge of trying until mine started showing signs today. much of it seems to be luck if they are NOT proven. however, mine are, so i think it is/was just a matter of time.


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

the first time mine spawned I had nothing in my tank just bare sand with a shitty 48inch light with regular bulbs in it. water was around 80 and perams were decent. start feeding them every day and changing the water 2 or 3 times a week 20%. hopefully that will do it for yours too


----------

